

Entrepreneurshit? Bitch Please - idan
http://blog.davidkatz.me/post/36010138674/entrepreneurshit-bitch-please

======
volaski
Not everyone is like you, who's satisfied with a small business making enough
money to get by with a relatively satisfactory life. People who risk
everything to make something happen don't deserve to hear "Bitch please". The
people who wake up at 4am are the ones do it because they chose that life,
never because VCs push them to.

~~~
davidkatz
Author here. Everyone can make their own choices. My 'Bitch Please' (which was
perhaps an over reaction to 'Shit') is in no way addressed to Entrepreneurs,
but to Mark Suster, who paints Entrepreneurship as shitty.

About VCs - they don't push anyone, but they enable it.

------
fwr
I never want to see "Bitch Please" on the HN frontpage.

~~~
davidkatz
Sorry about that. I'm not a native english speaker. To my ear, 'Shit' and
'Bitch' has about the same potential offense.

~~~
fwr
It's not that it's a swear word, it's that "bitch please" feels to me like
something straight out of memes/rage comics. Things like this impacted hugely
on reddit's quality downfall, and I wouldn't be too avid to see this happen
here.

~~~
davidkatz
Gotcha. Next time, I'll watch my swearing more carefully.

